# Нужно мнение по поводу заезжего "мануальщика"



## gudkov (19 Ноя 2014)

Вобщем история такая, приехал к нам тут в город "мануальщик", естественно весь "опытный и именитый". 
Коллеги по работе (все женщины) естественно по чьему то совету побежали "вправлять" позвонки, грыжи и "отложения солей". Я пытался отговорить, но услышан не был))

Сегодня все ходят с громадными синяками на пояснице, некоторые с "ватными ногами" с утреца и т.п.

Это как нормально? "Ватные ноги" после манипуляций, синяки на полспины, как будто били ногами, сильная болезненость при поворотах. 
Из перлов данного "мануальщика" - у одной сотрудницы определил, что у нее "раздроблен копчик".

Собственно тему создал для того, чтобы прокомментировали врачи, дабы убедить наших дам в мягко говоря сомнительности посещения таких "специалистов", хотя они и сами сегодня не рады.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2014)

Уважаемый Гудков.
Можно ли судить о знаниях авто слесаря, если он применяет какие-то свои, только ему словачки, типа " сейчас раасухарим, потом замажем, под тянем и побежит". Ваша машина бегает? Моя ездит? Слова разные, тем неменее все понятно.

Можно ли судить о состоянии машины сразу после ремонта, ели даже поменяв шины на новые сразу кажется, что машина едет как-то лучше. И шумит меньше и быстрее, и в сторону не тянет. А поездишь и опять так же.
И наоборот, если что сделал по ходово, то на каждый стук думаешь- а вот это-то оно не сделал!а протом приездиться.

Если врач имеет сертификат и принимает в лечебном учреждении имеющем лицензию на мануальную терапию, то он имеет право работать.
"Раздробленный "- сломанный копчик, если не беспокоит не требует снимков и вправлений, а вот информирования пациента, требует. Встречаемости на осмотре %10, чаще у девушек.
Синяки вполне возможный вариант при массаже, особенно при работе с триггерами.%3-5 у мужчин и 5-10 у девушек.
"Ватные" ноги, скорее эмоциональная оценка процедуры. % 5 от всех процедур.


----------



## gudkov (19 Ноя 2014)

Насчет сертификатов ничего не знаю, никто из "пациенток" им не поинтересовался, хотя я и рекомендовал, стесняются видимо спросить. Я даже не знаю имеет ли данный человек медицинское образование. Почему то в народной среде "мануальщик" никак не ассоциируется с врачом, скорее как с массажистом "продвинутым", который умеет "вправлять".
 Нет никакой клиники, тем более с лицензией на мануальную терапию по крайней мере тут в городе, я же написал - приезжий. Сегодня тут, завтра где то еще видимо. 
Синяки у 3 человек из 4, причем громадные. Ватные ноги поутру, а не после оценки процедуры. Что такое ватные ноги я знаю, потому не склонен это списывать на эмоции, не представляю как эмоционально можно к примеру ногу отсидеть.
А в общем как я понял включается корпоративная этика?))


----------



## линуксоид (19 Ноя 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вобщем история такая, приехал к нам тут в город "мануальщик", естественно весь "опытный и именитый".
> Коллеги по работе (все женщины) естественно по чьему то совету побежали "вправлять" позвонки, грыжи и "отложения солей". Я пытался отговорить, но услышан не был))
> 
> Сегодня все ходят с громадными синяками на пояснице, некоторые с "ватными ногами" с утреца и т.п.
> ...


http://ru.tsn.ua/ukrayina/kievskiy-celitel-molotkom-lechil-bolnyh-ot-vseh-nedugov.html
не этот?))


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Уважаемый Гудков.
> Можно ли судить о знаниях авто слесаря, если он применяет какие-то свои, только ему словачки, типа " сейчас раасухарим, потом замажем, под тянем и побежит". Ваша машина бегает? Моя ездит? Слова разные, тем неменее все понятно.
> 
> Можно ли судить о состоянии машины сразу после ремонта, ели даже поменяв шины на новые сразу кажется, что машина едет как-то лучше. И шумит меньше и быстрее, и в сторону не тянет. А поездишь и опять так же.
> ...


А если этот врач имеет сертификат и принимает в лечебном учереждении ,но видит больного первый раз  в жизни ,без рентгена (и тд) тут же ложит на стол и "грубыми " техниками проводит тракции через боль ,имеет ли он право работать?


----------

